# Read Text messages from Backup



## Limon (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello.

I have a Samsung A50 and have done Backup with Smart Switch on my W10 computer. Can someone please let me know how to read Text Messages from that Backup ?.

Thank you.


----------



## Limon (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

My Samsung J3 Emerge, cost me $80 new, has a replaceable battery. I'd certainly buy a new battery if I needed it rather than keeping it connected to a charger.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you have a link to backup your statement?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No need Liz, they're gone. Treated as a spammer.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------

